
The Technology of “The Tomorrow Children” (2015) [pdf] - strangecasts
http://fumufumu.q-games.com/archives/TheTechnologyOfTomorrowsChildrenFinal.pdf
======
corysama
If you like this, you'll also appreciate the tech of "Dreams"

[http://www.mediamolecule.com/blog/article/siggraph_2015](http://www.mediamolecule.com/blog/article/siggraph_2015)

